

Why Groupon Is No Ebay - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/17/why-groupon-is-no-ebay/

======
necrecious
Groupon and the like don't promote customer loyalty. They promote disloyalty.
Why go back to the same restaurant when I can try another restaurant for 50%
off?

Each vendor would have to evaluate with ROI with Groupon and no one really
know how good or bad it is because it is likely to be kept secret. No one
likes to be shown to be a sucker if it is bad, and no one will share if it is
great.

